# Relax everyone - Red Heifer has been born!



## Tirian (Jun 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;byAoFbA6cr8]http://youtu.be/byAoFbA6cr8[/video]

This year in Jerusalem!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like a Red Angus heifer born to an Black Angus mom. Happens all the time on obscure ranches in the US. We had red heifers like that in the 70s.

I guess because they were born in Montana and not Jerusalem, nobody got very excited about our calves. We'd gladly had sold some to the enterprising dispensationalists had we known.


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 17, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> We'd gladly had sold some to the enterprising dispensationalists had we known.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 17, 2014)

Look someone needs to tell Israel after the flesh that we Christians are the true third temple where the Spirit of The Lord dwells & the true Israel for that matter.

Just as as a side note that red heifer looks delicious & sure would make some nice steaks & hamburger. haha


----------



## Berean (Jun 18, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> that red heifer looks delicious & sure would make some nice steaks & hamburger.



At first I thought maybe that video was from the Iowa State Fair.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> that red heifer looks delicious & sure would make some nice steaks & hamburger.


 What a waste. When I think red heifer, I think veal.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it first one to the table wins, or first one to the Temple Mount?


----------

